
EBiOS - Expression of Needs and Identification of Security Objective - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBIOS
======
based2
[https://www.ssi.gouv.fr/guide/ebios-2010-expression-des-
beso...](https://www.ssi.gouv.fr/guide/ebios-2010-expression-des-besoins-et-
identification-des-objectifs-de-securite/)

------
based2
[https://adullact.net/projects/ebios/](https://adullact.net/projects/ebios/)

